# no more annual fee for internet access for wm owners?



## gloria (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey -- 

I just tried to re-up my annual "resort net" internet access, which is good at "all" worldmark resorts -- I've been doing this for several years....

I was just told that wyndham took the annual option of $49 away; and the only options left is either the day option for $4.95; or the 10-day option for $15.95....

i am not a travelshare owner.....

anyone heard this yet? it stinks.... WHY would they take this option away?...

thanks for any help you can give....

gloria .


----------



## ronparise (Jul 18, 2014)

why?? 


because it wasnt paying for itself, or because there was no profit in it


----------



## cdmc2010 (Aug 11, 2014)

I just renewed my resortnet internet for 1 year.


----------



## jmdickie (Nov 9, 2014)

Are you kidding me! If this is the case it so annoying :annoyed: We have also had annual memberships with resort net and ? before them. 
I have to say, the membership is becoming quite challenging.


----------



## cotraveller (Nov 9, 2014)

I renewed my non-TravelShare ResortNet in October, 2014.  1 year for $49.95.  The option was on the renewal screen, no special calls or effort required.


----------



## herindoors911 (Dec 18, 2014)

I have recently renewed for one year.   There seems to be one faction of Resortnet that is spreading the chat that you can only renew for a short term.   I got that too and just did without their 'help' for that visit.   The reason I was given was "less than a year is now what we offer, as Wyndham want you to buy into TravelShare to get it free for a year".   I did not renew/try for the annual membership until I hit another location, and it was accepted.   They did want to know if I had used an annual membership before, and I had...  they searched for it.  FYI


----------



## drjohnson2 (Jun 10, 2015)

I have travel share and could not get strong signal at Running Y Chalet.  I guess I will have to go to the office again


----------

